# Xonar Essence STX-II and Muses



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

The Xonar Essence STX-II has taken a play from its older brother the STX/ST http://www.asus.com/Essence_HiFi_Audio/Essence_STX_II_71/ . It can now accept the H6 daughter card (before only the PCI ST and HDMI based HDAV 1.3 could accept the daughter card) and the STX has the improved tcxo clock source (like the PCI ST). This card also uses Muses opamps (8820 and 8920's). Now here's the rub...these are the same opamps used by Audiotrak for the famous 7.1 Prodigy sound card line up. You can buy these op amps from the approved Audiotrak site and roll them into your Asus cards - especially if you have the PCI ST version - because the new STX-II has the most in common with the ST. You could have a Muses ST version and be very much like the new STX-II (except the bus speed). 

I've already rolled my op-amps in my ST on several occasions. I opted for the much more expensive Muses02 instead of the 8820 for the buffer. However, upon seeing the STX-II configuration, I've since ordered the 8820's and the 8920's (for the I/IV section). I thought about ordering the Muses01 for the I/IV section but - if I can get similar performance with out spending a lot of cash (the 02 and the 01 are not inexpensive parts considering they're op-amps) - I'll just go with the 8X20 series and see how they work. 

Sound cards are still very much alive folks :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Check out the BURSON discreet OP's ... Ive got them in my HDAV 1.3 Deluxe and the sound is amazing....

They also have a good article on Discreet vs IC ...

A little expensive but you want the best .. you gotta have BURSON's


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Presently talking to Burson now! Started talking to them this week!!!!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> Check out the BURSON discreet OP's ... Ive got them in my HDAV 1.3 Deluxe and the sound is amazing....
> 
> They also have a good article on Discreet vs IC ...
> 
> A little expensive but you want the best .. you gotta have BURSON's


What improvement would you say the Burson's brought to your Asus HDAV 1.3? Do you only have them in your main card or do you have them in the daughter card as well? Do you have any pictures? I ask this because you had to take the EMI shield off of your Asus and also you need room for a double slot card with the Burson's installed. That's one of an upgrade!!!!!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes I also have them in my daughter card . The improvement is obviously subjective as I only replaced them and did not do an AB comparison back and forth... As well they will need many hours of use before they break in.. I really started to notice the differences about 2 weeks in of use... approx 50 hrs of use . And to be fair at the same time I upgraded the tweeters in all my speakers to a DAYTON PT2c-8...more on that..

They are very large comparatively . I suggest you get the "flying leads" as opposed to the DIP8 version is harder to work with... by that I mean if you do all of them ,, they will not fit together due to tight spacing (the DIP8 ver) at elast on my Deluxe cards > the STS may have a different layout ... If so the DIP8 versions just push right into the socket 


IF you want a trial run without the great investment ? Only replace the buffering op amp in front of the left and right Op's > Mine was a JRC2114D .... Im not sure if its the same on the STS > probably not as they did use a variety of Op's.... So im trying to research that to see exactly which one it is on the STS..

So one of your main concerns will be space as these babies are quite tall you cant fit another card on your motherboard directly below them > it will take up the slot under them....

Apparently they are redesigning them so PARTS CONNEXION isnt listing them but they may have the originals so call them ... They , BURSON, were very nice chaps to talk to and were very enthusiastic to hear about my experience... All in all its worth every penny and you wont be disappointed ... Be prepared to install them with a good magnifying glass some good lighting and fine needle nose pliers... (unless you get the DIP8 ver) 

Hope this helps - let me know 

The DAYTON PT2c-8 tweeters are by far the greatest upgrade Ive ever done to my system ... they are AMAZING quality sound @ a very very reasonable price 

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-pt2c-8-planar-tweeter--275-085


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I will say this about the SQ .. I only use the 7.1 analog out of my HDAV DELUXE now because it just blows the HDMI ouput away ... MUCH more open and natural sounding :bigsmile:

It great to hear someonelse experimenting with OP's !!! there is quite a group over at GURU3d.com


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes in the STX II they use the MUSE Op's for buffer and output ... Hope you read the DISCREET vs IC article on BURSONS site...

Ive also been drooling over the DISCREET OP's at DEXA but Im so happy w my BURSON's ive never taken the time...

http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=55


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> Yes in the STX II they use the MUSE Op's for buffer and output ... Hope you read the DISCREET vs IC article on BURSONS site...
> 
> Ive also been drooling over the DISCREET OP's at DEXA but Im so happy w my BURSON's ive never taken the time...
> 
> http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=55


Got my Burson's yesterday- and yes....these things take up a lot of room...had to sacrifice my 2 space video card and go back to my 1 space card so I could have room for the Essence!!!! With the Burson's, they take up 3 slots:rubeyes::yikes: !!! However, I noticed some differences after hearing them (I won't talk about it yet - I'm doing a review of them and I want to give them time to acclimate - but so far, so good)! I've taken some pics and doing a few things - I'll let you know when I put the review out. I'm going to play some pink noise through them while I'm away and see how they break in.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I noticed the NEW versions on PARTSCONNEXION yesterday... Did you get the new versions ?? just curious ? I immediately noticed that they built these in a slimmer design so they can all fit together on a sound card ...

http://www.partsconnexion.com/opamp_burson.html?utm_source=getresponse&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1express&utm_content=pcX+eFlash%3A+NEW+Burson+Supreme+Sound+Discrete+Opamps+-+15%25+Off+Intro+Price%3B+Duelund+RS+Series+Caps+-+25%25+Off+Intro+Price%3B+Burson+CONDUCTOR+SL9018+DAC%2FHead+Amp+-+52%25+Off+Bulk+Buy+Price


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> I noticed the NEW versions on PARTSCONNEXION yesterday... Did you get the new versions ?? just curious ? I immediately noticed that they built these in a slimmer design so they can all fit together on a sound card ...
> 
> http://www.partsconnexion.com/opamp_burson.html?utm_source=getresponse&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1express&utm_content=pcX+eFlash%3A+NEW+Burson+Supreme+Sound+Discrete+Opamps+-+15%25+Off+Intro+Price%3B+Duelund+RS+Series+Caps+-+25%25+Off+Intro+Price%3B+Burson+CONDUCTOR+SL9018+DAC%2FHead+Amp+-+52%25+Off+Bulk+Buy+Price


Yes, I got the new versions!!!!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice , post up some pics and review... Im dying to have a few of these... Ironically it's hard for some audiophiles to believe the difference these little jewels are making... I abandoned my HDMI connection a long time ago :bigsmile:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

What are you using for a Media player ??? Im using JRIVER because it has outstanding audio tweaks and it supports VST plugins - Im using OZONE5 by iZOTOPE ...


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> What are you using for a Media player ??? Im using JRIVER because it has outstanding audio tweaks and it supports VST plugins - I'm using OZONE5 by iZOTOPE ...


JRiver, Math Audio VST for PEQ of the mains, JRiver PEQ for the rest. I also have a host of VST plugins myself (including said iZotope 5). Yes, I will post some pics and review. Look for a running review here and 2 other sites that I'm active at. 

Yes I know people don't believe what a change an op-amp can bring to the equation. I've been rolling op-amps for about 3 or 4 months now and finding the combos that I like and dislike. This is my first go-around with discreet circuits instead of ic chips. The people at Burson are very kind and the packing was excellent!!!!! :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I know once they break in you'll rave by them


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> I know once they break in you'll rave by them


 I'm getting ready for my rave!!! They are wonderful opamps indeed!!!! As a matter of fact - I've just ordered 2 more. I want to try them in my Claro Halo now. I do have one minor quip about them - and that's in the lower mid-range...but that was the only thing that I could hear that was veiled at times. Other than that....the best op-amps that I have used all around! Fyi - this is not the review - however I did reveal something that I was saving for the review. They are incredibly OPEN!!!! I love these op-amps!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I +100 agree "OPEN" is the key word...

Im dying to experiment with a voltage mod to give them more power - thinking this will give them more headroom sonically.. how to go about that mod is a different story...one guy experimenting ruined his STS sound card ... so Im a little leary of that adventure... I have a big job coming up that should net me enough dollars to fill my HDAV Deuxe wth the newer version ... 


What type of speakers did you say you were using ?


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> I +100 agree "OPEN" is the key word...
> 
> Im dying to experiment with a voltage mod to give them more power - thinking this will give them more headroom sonically.. how to go about that mod is a different story...one guy experimenting ruined his STS sound card ... so Im a little leary of that adventure... I have a big job coming up that should net me enough dollars to fill my HDAV Deuxe wth the newer version ...
> 
> ...


Klipsch Cornwalls with Crites upgraded tweeters. I'm using Clarity ESA caps on my crossover.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> I +100 agree "OPEN" is the key word...
> 
> Im dying to experiment with a voltage mod to give them more power - thinking this will give them more headroom sonically.. how to go about that mod is a different story...one guy experimenting ruined his STS sound card ... so Im a little leary of that adventure... I have a big job coming up that should net me enough dollars to fill my HDAV Deuxe wth the newer version ...
> 
> ...


Oh, my review is out on a couple of sites ...here's one http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=248541


----------

